# NRS Kilt at Lower Blue takeout



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Did anyone happen to pick up my spray skirt from the Lower Blue takeout? I think I left it hanging on the fence by the parking area on the afternoon of Sept. 3rd. Maybe I had one too many beers while waiting for the shuttle... 
If you have it, my number is 303-803-8355. There's a six-pack of your choice on it's safe return.
Thanks,
Dave


----------

